# Hornets vs. Bobcats..1/2/06



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets need this win tonight! They'd better not take the Cats lightly.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And word has it that JR is benched tonight. :sigh:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okafor,Ely and May didn't even make the trip for Charlotte


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Okafor,Ely and May didn't even make the trip for Charlotte


What's up Diable? Happy New Year. I knew May and Ely were hurt but I didn't Okafor was still out too. Who else is good for rebounding for the Cats? Probably Brezec and Wallace right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte has been forced to play small ball with Knight and Felton.It's worked okay against the Bulls and the Hawks,but teams with quality bigs have just slaughtered them.Really they've been playing pretty good ball lately,but Melvin Ely was playing in those games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oooh! Jumaine with a nasty put back dunk!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ely got hurt recently right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He played the last game.I don't know what happened.Maybe he went out drinking on New Years eve or something.He had missed a game or two a couple of weeks ago,he may have reaggravated something.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> He played the last game.I don't know what happened.Maybe he went out drinking on New Years eve or something.He had missed a game or two a couple of weeks ago,he may have reaggravated something.


LOL! I hear ya.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Beasty dunk by Mason!!

End of 1st..

Hornets 25
Bobcats 25


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ely sprained his ankle in practice sunday.The audio wasn't working at the beginning of the telecast when they were talking about it so I had to look it up on Charlotte.com.He's played so well that they'll probably trade him while his value is high.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Ely sprained his ankle in practice sunday.The audio wasn't working at the beginning of the telecast when they were talking about it so I had to look it up on Charlotte.com.He's played so well that they'll probably trade him while his value is high.



Oh ok. I was hoping to see May tonight. Loved to watch him when he played for UNC.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets ..53
Bobcats..52

Looks like this one might go down to the wire.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul has nine assists and the Bobcats have 8.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Paul has nine assists and the Bobcats have 8.




Wow! :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

What's with JR?
Maybe he's injured 
Snyder isn't doing a great job...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Felton is really pressing tonight.This is probably the worst game I've seen him play this year.Pretty sure he wants to show well against Paul.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> What's with JR?
> Maybe he's injured
> Snyder isn't doing a great job...


JR isn't hurt. Byron's trying to make a statement. You don't play hard, you don't play at all.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Throw it DOWWWNN PJ! :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All the injuries are catching up with Charlotte,they just can't bang with the Hornets under the glass


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that was coldblooded there...big trey by Paul


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Good game! I'm pretty sure when the Hornets go to NC on the 16th some of the Cats' big men should be back. 

Hornets win! 103-86


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

MVP of the game: Mr Rookie guy.. Paul, amazing game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Coach's Scott comments on J.R.:


> Head Coach Byron Scott
> 
> Scott
> (on tonight’s game)
> ...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

supermati said:


> Coach's Scott comments on J.R.:
> 
> Head Coach Byron Scott
> 
> ...


How can more stupid and pathetic this coach can be, eh? Scott says Arvydas works great and hes not even registered for the game  He wants more scoring from SG position and he plays Kirk "I dont know where basket is" Snyder  Simply Scott is either a moron or a racist (I mean it, none of white guys plays for him).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> Double post. Mod, please delete this one.



Maybe you're the racist. :mrt: Do you only come on this board to speak up for Arvydas and to bash Scott and the other Hornets?


----------

